# made me smile



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

I went to a small upholstery shop today and the lady was sitting at the counter. Two little black/brown dogs came up to me wagging their tails. They were not havanese but mixed breeds but had quite long hair. I got down on my knees and petted them both as they licked my hands, tails waggin sooo fast. They didnt jump and were very well behaved and very glad to see me. I was so happy petting them both and talking to them thinkin about my puppy being on its way I almost forgot the lady was there. I finally talked to her and did my business (a custom cushion for the front window) then had one more love session with the dogs. I smiled as I left, can't wait for my puppy.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Well, Mike ..get ready to HAV-An-AFFAIR..because you will completly fall in love with this breed... I bet you'll end up with MHS!!!ound:


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Sounds like he already has it, and he hasn't even seen his puppy(ies)! Aw heck, just go ahead and pick out two like that lady . . . double your fun and be in full blown MHS!!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Your right Kathy..he should just take our advice and get TWO now!ound:


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Two or three-call the breeder now!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

I hope the cushion is for your new little baby. We have a chair at the front window for the girls. Nice soft baby blanket on it along with two soft throw pillows. It is their lookout for when we are gone. They stay right there waiting for us to get home.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Might as well get two now, you can potty train at the same time. You're gonna get MHS anyway!


----------

